# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Millosh Gjergj Nikolla - Migjeni

## Rinorja

Ne 91 vjetorin e lindjes se poetit te Vargjeve te lira Migjenit.


 Migjeni përtej zonës së harrimit të shqiptarëve 

-- nga Ben Andoni 

Një ditë në qytetin e veriut, ku lindi 90 vjet më parë Millosh Gjergj Nikolla. Busti i braktisur dhe i zhgarravitur, harresa e bashkëqytetarëve, dhe varri i mbuluar me borë. 
Poeti, përmes fjalëve të Aurel Plasarit, Nasho Jorgaqit, Arshi Pipës, Skënder Drinit, Moikom Zeqos, Robert Elsie, Fatlum Nures. 


* * *

Dua të këndoj një këngë, por zëri im ka humbur. Unë dua të eci, por nuk i kam më këmbët. Nëna më thotë: 'Por ti e ke një shtëpi...' Po. Unë kisha një shtëpi, por nuk e kam më..." Këto fjalë të një personazhi të varur të shkrimtarit të madh boshnjak, Abdullah Sidran, më kujtohen ndërsa udhëtoj drejt Shkodrës, vendit ku 90 vjet më parë lindi poeti ynë Migjeni. Si për një ironi të fatit, edhe Migjeni nuk ka një shtëpi, ndërsa zëri ka kohë që i mungon. Zëri jetësor i është shuar në Torino, duke u gdhirë 27 gushti i vitit 1938. Për të kuptuar gjendjen e Migjenit, mund t'i referohesh letrës së fundit, që ka shkruar me dorën e tij: "Kam shërbye për pesë vjet si mësues i detyrës nëpër malësitë e Veriut, ku jeta e vështirë e atyne viseve ma rrënuen në këtë mënyrë shëndetin dhe lumturinë e jeme personale." 
Ditët e ftohta të dhjetorit 2001 më sjellin ndërmend vetvetiu ditën e 20 dhjetorit të vitit 1937, kur ai do të nisej nga Shkodra për të mos u kthyer më në Shqipëri. Gjithsesi, nga xhamat me brymë të makinës ndjek ecjen e shkodranëve të shekullit t'ri. Nuk e di pse më duken ashtu si dhjetëra vjet më parë, përmes rrugëve, me trishtimin e zakonshëm të personazheve të Migjenit. Kryeqyteti i kulturës të duket krejt i hirnosur në këto ditë të ngarkuara me borë në dhjetor. 
Rikthim në 90-vjetor
Nostalgjia ka kohë që ka kaluar në qytet për poetin e shquar. "Faji" më i madh është se vepra e Migjenit gjithmonë e ka tejkaluar tragjizmin që shoqëroi jetën e tij të shkurtër. "Sa turp, sa turp", do të thoshte prof.Nasho Jorgaqi, kur e pyet pse nuk u bë diçka më shumë për Migjenin, në 90-vjetor, në ditët e tetorit. Ngre supet: "Eshtë me të vërtetë turp." "Pse nuk u kujtua askush për të në çmimin më të madh të letërsisë 'Penda e Artë'!?" -të kujton një nga botuesit. Në fakt, një antologji poetike e përgatitur nga një krijues, Kujtim Dashi, dy-tre shkrime në shtypin periodik ishin gjithçka, që kujtuan Migjenin në 90-vjetorin e tij shtuar me dy aktivitete respektivisht në Tiranë dhe Shkodër. "Ai është mesazheri i të gjitha kohërave", thotë Dashi."Zyrtarisht vdekja e Migjenit merret vesh vetëm një muaj më vonë, më 29 shtator 1938, me letra ku nuk mungojnë pasaktësitë, neglizhencat...aq të zakonshme në burokracinë dhe injorancën e shtetit...ndërsa vetë Inspektoria e Arsimit në Shkodër e merr vesh krejt privatisht vdekjen e tij", thotë Rinush Idrizi në monografinë kushtuar poetit. Një situatë e tillë -më thonë në qytet- ka ndodhur edhe pak javë më parë në Shkodër. "Më kanë kujtuar ditën e fundit, atëherë kur askush nuk kujtohet, mandej askush nuk ka propozuar diçka konkrete për përkujtimin e poetit", thotë një nga funksionarët e Bashkisë. Kjo do të thotë se në Shkodër poeti nuk është, të paktën, qytetar nderi, ndërsa lista e "Të nderuarve" "është e madhe dhe nuk na kujtohet", thonë në Bashki. Kjo të thotë, që listës së artistëve të këngës, humorit dhe personave të tjerë të nderuar shkodranë i mungon 'rastësisht' Qytetari Migjeni. Këto mendoj, ndërsa jam duke shkuar drejt Varrezave të Dëshmorëve, ku gjendet varri i tij. "Eshtë rregulluar vorri, pak kohë më parë", na sigurojnë në Bashki. "Ne i kemi sendet e përdorimit vetjak të Migjenit dhe dorëshkrime të pabotuara të autorit", thotë drejtori i Muzeut të Shkodrës. Magjithatë shkodranëve u ngjan si çudi kur i pyet për poetin. "Lene t' shkretin n'vorr", të thonë indiferentë ata. Gjithsesi, 'rrezikun' ka kohë që nuk e kanë lënë rehat. Pak vjet më parë i thyen varrin dhe ia lanë ashtu të ekspozueshëm, për ndonjë mbledhës objektesh. Si për ironi të fatit, në 20-vjetorin e Muzeut Kombëtar, të ekspozuara si relike të rralla ishin edhe copat e mermerit të varrit të tij. Ky ishte ndoshta motivi ku fshihej dëshira për të udhëtuar drejt Varrezave të Dëshmorëve në Shkodër, ku prehen edhe eshtrat e tij. Askush nuk e di varrin, ndërsa nëna natyrë kuriozitetit tonë e ka intriguar me një shtresë të admirueshme bore. "A, pse k'tu asht Migjeni", më thotë një nxënës i shkollës së mesme. Përpjekjet tona përfundojnë të pasuksesshme në varrezë. Listës së gjatë nominative, me tre kolona të heronjve, i mungon qartësia e emrave në kolonën e dytë, atje ku shpresojmë që të jetë "Ai". Kërkimet janë hipotetike dhe, kuptohet, edhe rezultati mbetet po ai. Mbetemi në besimin e funksionarit të Bashkisë, Fatlum Nure, që na thotë se "varri i tij është rregulluar"... 

Shkodra dhe bashkëkohësit
"Shkodra, dashnorja e shekujve", sipas Migjenit, është treguar mazohiste me poetin e saj. Dashurinë ia ka kthyer sipas mënyrës së vet. E ka lënë pa shtëpi. Bustin e tij, pasi ia ka prishur epigramin, e ka vendosur në një cep të padukshëm, përbri teatrit me të njëjtin emër. Shkodra e ka 'strehuar' duke e bërë vendin para tij në një parkim të thjeshtë furgonësh. "Ku është busti i Migjenit", pyes një shkodran pranë Teatrit. "A nuk po e sheh rrezikun", më tregon ai Migjenin. Pa hundë, monumenti gati në degradim të prezanton Migjenin. Falë nënshkrimit me emrin e tij, i cili është fshirë nga një dorë që ka pasur kohë të tregojë qetësisht artin e saj, vërtetoj gjithçka. Migjeni të vështron kryelartë në një bust tipik të realizmit socialist. Krenar, tashmë i mbuluar me një shtresë bore, atij që kalon aty pari, nuk i bën asnjë përshtypje. Epigrami i tij është prishur 'kortezialisht' me një vijë blu në mes. "Qeshu rini qeshu/ Bota asht e jote"/ poshtë emrit të tij është ironia më e madhe në këtë realitet. Fare i braktisur, Migjeni qëndron në shoqërinë e furgonëve të udhëtarëve. E vetë, në pozicionin e dispeçerit historik, shikon personazhet njerëzore që lëvizin përditë. Përbri tij qëndron një dyqan i mbajtur keq dhe në një kënd 90° shtrihet 40 metra më tej, Teatri që mban emrin e tij. 
"Nuk ka iniciativa për Migjenin", të thotë nënkryetari i bashkisë së Shkodrës, Fatlum Nure. "P.sh. komuniteti i mjekëve propozoi një mjek (figurë e nderuar për qytetin) dhe atij iu dha titulli, ndërsa komuniteti i humoristëve propozoi një koleg dhe atij iu dha çmimi". Qesh me një paradoks për një humorist 'Nder i qytetit', që nuk gjente dot një sasi modeste lekësh nga bashkia, për spektaklin e tij. "Në qoftë se nuk do të propozojë dikush, atëherë si mund të bëhet qytetar nderi?! Unë jam me profesion inxhinier dhe problematika rutinore nuk më jep mundësi që të vëzhgoj data apo të kem njohuri për figura", thotë Nure. Për të, indiferenca ndaj Migjenit vjen fillimisht nga komuniteti artistik i Shkodrës. "Gjithsesi, ne jemi duke menduar që monumenti i Migjenit të riparohet dhe po shikojmë një mundësi për një basoreliev që mund të vendoset në murin e Teatrit. Një projekt tjetër është që Migjeni të ketë mundësi që të jetë në mes të lulishtes që do të rikonstruktojmë së shpejti, ku ai të jetë figurë qendrore e këtij kompleksi", thotë Nure. 
"Në rast se nuk e realizojmë këtë, thotë pastaj i revoltuar bashkiaku, atëherë edhe teatrit kryesor të qytetit, t'ia ndërrojnë emrin." Pa shprehje, fytyra e Migjenit, pas ndryshimeve estetike që i janë bërë, të qesëndis. Po, vërtetë, tekefundit ç'i duhen ato në botën tjetër... Dikush nuk di se e ka varrin apo jo. Dikush tjetër të konfuzon për ish-shtëpinë e tij. Dikush tjetër të ngatërron në elementë të tjerë... "Ai është krenaria jonë", të thotë me dinjitet një qytetar, që, si për ndonjë koincidencë të jashtëzakonshme, mban në dorë librin "Migjeni në Pukë". Ky qytet i vogël, ku ai ka kaluar disa kohë, e ka bërë "qytetar nderi" të saj. 

Shtëpia dhe "sllavizmi" i tij
Shtëpia muze e Migjenit është ndërtuar në vitin 1961 në Shkodër, në vendin ku ka qenë banesa e lindjes e poetit. Dikur përmbante dorëshkrimet origjinale të Migjenit, mjetet e punës, sendet vetjake, botimet që lidheshin me të, përkthime dhe dorëshkrime.... Pas viteve '90, shtëpia e tij është marrë nga pronarët. Më vonë kjo shtëpi u bë kuvend murgeshash. "Unë kam dëgjuar- thotë nënkryetari i Bashkisë, Fatlum Nure- se edhe malazezët e kanë dashur që ta etiketonin si poetin e tyre." Nuk është ndonjë çudi, ndërsa sjell ndërmend fjalët e profesorit Arshi Pipa për shkrimtarin: "I lindur shqiptar në një familje me prejardhje sllave, pastaj i shkolluar në një mjedis kulturor sllav, ai përsëri pati kontakte me Shqipërinë dhe me gjuhën e kulturën shqipe si i rritur. Gjuha që fliste në shtëpi ishte serbo-kroatisht, kurse në seminar mësoi rusisht. Ai nuk e dinte mirë shqipen. Shkrimet e tij janë plot gabime drejtshkrimi. Madje edhe mjaft elementare, kurse sintaksa e tij ishte larg sintaksës tipike të shqipes." Kur mendoj kontributin e Migjenit për shqipen, atëherë dua t'i besoj fjalët e Robert Elsie për të: "Duke qenë edhe me prejardhje sllave, ai nuk u mbyll brenda kufijve nacionalistë, por do të bëhej një nga shkrimtarët e paktë shqiptarë, që do të lidhte dy anët e hendekut kulturor, i cili ndante dhe po i ndan shqiptarët dhe serbët". 

Morali, feja dhe Migjeni revolucionar
Zoti është për të një gjigant me grushta graniti, që dërrmon vullnetet e njerëzve. "Migjeni është i anatemuar nga Kisha, të thotë një shitës. Mbahet një diferencë me të, sepse ai ka qenë i njohur kundra fesë". Kjo është një e vërtetë që të tremb në Shkodër. Të gjithë e thonë dhe askush nuk e pranon me zë. "Manastiret, të dobishme për edukimin e parë të qytetërimit modern, u bënë pengesë për rritjen e tij dhe të dëmshme për zhvillimin e tij", e perifrazon vetë Migjeni një pjesë nga "Të mjerët" e Hygoit. Dy poezitë e tij, fillimisht të censuruara, "Parathënia e parathënieve" dhe "Blasfemi", gjithmonë do të na mahnisin me guximin e tyre. E njeriu nuk e di: /A asht zoti pjella e tij/apo ai-vetë pjella e zotit,/por e shef se asht kot i kotit/me mendue mbi një idhull/që nuk u përgjigj./Dhe tash s'po dihet ma kush asht zot e kush njeri./ Ndërsa në "Blasfemi": /Shkëlqen shejtnia mbi zhguna dhe ndër mjekra të hoxhallarëve./O sa engjuj të bukur përpara derës së ferrit!.../ 
Për Migjenin, shqiptarët në përgjithësi kujtohen kur shfryjnë. 'Mllefi' i tij për pamundësinë, tashmë i futur në rrjeta të shumtë librash, del në momentin që njerëzit duan të këlthasin."Kohë për Migjenin asht tani", të thotë një bashkëqytetar i tij, ndërsa mbart një si mangall....apo kush e di se çfarë. Migjeni i përgjigjet vetë këtij realiteti:"Unë jam pa moral. Konceptimi im menduer -mos me thanë ideologjik-nuk pajtohet me moralin të cilin mue kjo shoqni ma imponon. Por unë e marr moralin e saj për sy e faqe, n'sa mbrapa unë ia loz lojën kur të due. Kështu si unë ia lozin lojën shoqnis' me qindra veta në vendin tonë..." Në fakt, Migjeni i takonte një kohe "kur ëndrrat çirreshin si këmishë e thurur me penj merimange dhe mbetej vetëm lakuriqësia e jetës banale", thotë Plasari. Ndoshta ishte kjo kohë, kur ai bëri një hop cilësor nga bashkëkohësit e tij. Migjeni pati kurajën, që të tregonte aq sa dinte për misterin moral. Ai nuk pati frikë që t'i shprehte instinktet e tij. Gjithsesi, kjo do të mjaftonte që bashkëvendasit t'i tregonin "mosmirënjohjen". Këtë sot e has në indiferencën dhe përshtypjet rutinore të njerëzve në Shkodër. Në fakt, për Migjenin është shkruar shumë. Por vallë është shkruar për vlerën e vërtetë të veprës së tij? "Ai nuk është zbehur në epokën postmoderniste, sepse Migjeni e ka konceptuar historinë nëpërmjet paradokseve dhe, me sa duket, ligji i paradokseve është i përjetshëm", thotë Moikom Zeqo. 
"Në mjaft raste, thoshte në një shkrim të tij studuesi i njohur Aurel Plasari, kur për një dukuri flitet shumë, ndodh që ajo të mbulohet më tepër, se të zbulohet. Kam përshtypjen se kështu ka ndodhur edhe me diskutimet për vlerën emancipuese të veprës së Migjenit. Vepra e tij është me vite drite larg romantizmit kombëtar, mbizotërues për kaq shumë dekada në letërsinë shqipe." 
"Migjeni është lënë në heshtje. Ai është quajtur poet revolucionar. Kuptohet gjithmonë nga ata që nuk e kuptojnë. 
Megjithëse ai nuk është poet socialist apo revolucionar, me gjithë revoltën dhe grushtet e shtrënguara, që na tregon ndonjëherë", thotë Elsie. Sepse Migjeni nuk ishte as optimist, si edhe as nuk ishte i angazhuar. 


***

"O kangët që fleni reliktet e mia/q'ende s'keni prekun asnjë zemër të huej/vetëm unë me ju po kënaqem si fëmija,/unë-djepi juej, ndoshta vorri i juej." Janë pak, gjithsesi, disa orë, që të ndjekësh gjurmët e Migjenit në Shkodër, por do të mjaftonin vetëm disa minuta, që të ndieje neglizhencën e madhe për të. Poeti fle i qetë në të dalë të qytetit, atje ku pak njerëz kujtohen për të. 
Bashkë me largimin, pak orë më vonë nga Shkodra, më kujtohet fatkeqi i Sidran: "Nënë, ja pse dua të këndoj një këngë, një këngë me këtë zë, që nuk e kam më. Dua të këndoj për ata që nuk më dëgjojnë. Dua të këndoj për..."

----------


## Beqari002

Shkodra harron Migjenin e saj


Sot, ai që i thuri vargje mjerimit shqiptar do të mbushte 91 vjeç. Por ky përvjetor ka kaluar (si edhe të tjerët) në heshtje. Shkodra nuk e ka kujtuar as këtë herë Migjenin. Asnjë ceremoni nuk është organizuar për të kujtuar sado pak emrin dhe krijimtarinë e tij. Kështu ndodhi dhe një vit më parë, në 90 vjetorin e Migjenit. Asnjë buqetë lulesh nuk është vendosur mbi varrin ku prehen eshtrat e tij. Qyteti i shkodrës së cilit ai i kushtoi kaq e kaq vargje, të cilin ai e dashuroi më shumë se ç'dokush tjetër i ka ndërtuar vetëm një bust pranë teatrit që mban emrin e tij. Por edhe ai bust, tashmë është vjetëruar dhe askush nuk kujtohet ta rifreskojë portretin e Migjenit të madh, ose të ndërtojë për të një tjetër bust, pse jo dhe në qendër të qytetit. Pluhuri i harresës ka vënë shtresa prej kohësh mbi Migjenin sepse e para është Shkodra që e ka harruar e pas saj dhe Shqipëria mbarë. Sot në 91- vjetorin e tij të lindjes, vetëm një ceremoni e vogël përkujtimore do ta zhdukte hijen e harresës por ajo ceremoni nuk u planifikua nga askush. 
A. 

Oj sharki e lehete si era , a ka ardhur ne Shqiperi pranvera?

----------


## zarathustra

Pse ,Ka vdekur Migjeni?
Mirkoja yne ,a mund te vdese?

----------


## snaiperist

Rinore, faleminderit per mirenjohjen per poetin tone. Une kam hyre sot ne forum per here te pare dhe desha t'i them dy fjale Migjenit,  duke shpresuar se do te me degjoje: Te dua miku im...

Genti

----------


## macia_blu

...se mos ia fastuan Migjenit ndonje pervjetor , per 50 vjet rrjesht. 
E megjitheate, Migjeni  eshte mbi  te gjithe kadarete e ri apo te vjeter... eshte i Madhi pa fame, eshte  I Madhi pa ditelindje   te festuar , I Madhi i pavdekshem.
.......................

----------


## pelin

...i madhi i te medhenjve...

(pak drite,o vlla...)

----------


## lalina90

poet i mirfillt qe solli drit ne letersin shqiptare dhe e meriton lavdimin ton dedikuar atij

----------


## petrol

Alfred Uci

Migjeni, Në vorbullën e të pavërtetave dhe spekulimev


Në varrimin e idhujve të vjetër kumonat kanë për të plasë së ramit, minaret kanë për të thye kurrizin së faluni dhe zhrecvet do tu këputen telat e fytit së kënduari. Dhe do të vijë heshtja. Se çdo vikamë fillon e mbaron me heshtje. Mbasandaj do të fillojë puna.
(Nga "Idhuj pa krena"  Migjeni)


Historia punon me themel, duke qenë e pamëshirshme. Përmes lojës së saj, në dukje-absurde e paradoksale, ajo e bën mirë të sajën, duke i habitur brezat që vinë me rreptësinë seleksionuese të shoshës së saj: në fund të fundit, çdo gjë ajo e vendos në vendin e vet. Ajo përmbys figura të ngritura përdhunshëm në piedestal, shpërndan shkëlqime breroresh të rreme edhe kur balsamosen për tu ruajtur përjetësisht në gjirin e saj, ajo i flak tutje si byk dhe i braktis përfundimisht në harresë. Por historia punon edhe me një kah tjetër, ngulit në kujtesën e saj figura, që duket sikur kanë qenë varrosur për të mos u ndierë e dëgjuar kurrë më dhe i vendos në piedestalin e merituar, ndonëse me vonesë. E habitshme është forca e saj rivlerësuese, që zbulon thesare të fshehur aty, ku nuk pritej dhe ia kthen ato së ardhmes, duke e begatuar për brezat që vinë.
        Gjysmë-shekulli i fundit i mjaftoi historisë për ta vendosur veprën letrare të Migjenit në një nga majat më të larta të bjeshkëve me gjelbërim të përhershëm të letërsisë sonë kombëtare. Gura poetike e Migjenit rrahu paksa, sepse ai vdiq i ri, në moshën 27 vjecare dhe la pas një trashëgimi letrare të paktë në sasi. Ky fakt, me sa duket, e shtyn dikë, që desh ta parashikonte vendin e Migjenit në historinë e letërsisë sonë, ta quante një kometë, që lëshon një shkëlqim të castit e pastaj shuhet. Krahasimi ka qenë i gabuar, sepse trashëgimia letrare e Migjenit ndriçoi e do të vazhdojë të ndriçojë si një diell i pashuar. Me gjithë këtë pohim, nuk mund të thuhet se është kapur e njohur i gjithë spektri i rrezatimit letrar migjenian. Në këtë spektër përfshihen edhe shumë vlera ende të pakuptuara, që janë si rrezet e padukshme infra të kuqe, që syri i njeriut nuk i kap.
        Në një vështrim të cekët mund të duket sikur Migjeni, poet i nderuar këto dekadat e fundit, e ka zënë vendin e plotë, të saktë e të pandryshuar në panteonin e letërsisë sonë kombëtare. Por sështë kështu; ka dy arsye të rëndësishme, që e bëjnë të nevojëshme e të dobishme rishikimin edhe një herë të vlerësimit të veprës së tij letrare.
        Së pari, kushtet shoqërore janë duke ndryshuar rrënjësisht dhe do të ishte me interes të shihnim se si duket Migjeni në sfondin e proceseve të sotme demokratike;
        Së dyti, vlerësimet e krijimtarisë letrare të Migjenit nuk kanë shpëtuar nga ndikimi i atyre skemave e dogmave, që udhëhiqnin kritikën zyrtare partiake, e cila u përpoq ta tërhiqte edhe atë në vorbullën e ulitarizmit politik.
        E dimë mirë se çpërpjekje u bënë për ta pagëzuar Migjenin si përfaqësues të parë autentik të realizmit socialist në letërsinë shqipe. Në këtë rast poeti ynë u përdor si kokë turku deri sa, sipas kritereve ideologjike partiake, nuk mund të zihej me gojë emri i Lame Kodrës së dënuar. Por ka shumë fakte, që kanë qenë lënë në harresë e që tregojnë se një nga shqetësimet më të mëdha të Migjenit, e përjetuar fort emocionalisht, madje dramatikisht, një mundim i tij i stërgjatur pat qenë përpjekja për të mos rrëshqitur në lojrat politike e ideologjike të kohës, për të mos u bërë pre i tyre. Ai tregoi forcë karakteri, ndershmëri të lartë qytetare, kuptim të thellë estetik të misionit të shkrimtarit, duke ua mbyllur atyre erërave të ftohta acar, që vinin nga e djathta ose nga e majta dhe prej të cilave poeti kishte frikë mos ia fiknin dritën. Vepra letrare e Migjenit është dokumenti më autentik e më bindësi, që e provon pozicionin jashtë loje të tij.
        Të ruanje një pozicion të tillë nuk ishte e lehtë për poetin, që e joshnin me thirrje circiane; ai ishte edhe më i vështirë për një letrar të angazhuar (sipas shprehjes së ZH.-P. Sartrit) që përgjërohej të prishej amullia e trishtueshme dhe ai drejtpeshim social që e mban botën shqiptare larg e jashtë progresit qytetërues të kohës. Ska dyshim se talente të tjerë, madje të një rangu me të, e kishin më të lehtë të distancoheshin nga atmosfera inkandeshente ideologjike e viteve 30, qoftë edhe duke heshtur. Migjeni e kishte më të vështirë, sepse ishte në kërkim të rrugëve të shpëtimit, në kufijtë e horizontet e të cilave merrte frymë krijimtaria e tij poetike.
        Njëlloj si lëngata e pashërueshme, atë e brente në brendësi të shpirtit pyetja: Ku duhet shkuar?
        Kritika vulgare ka pasë përdorur argumenta banale rreth përgjigjes së poetit. Duke manipuluar një figurë simbolike artistike  dielli alegorik- kjo kritikë ia veshi poetit zgjedhjen e Bashkimit Sovjetik si rrugëdalje e si model të sardhmes, ndonse, kur u prishën marrëdhëniet me revizionizmin sovjetik u harrua edhe kjo bashfigurë. Drejt këtij modeli e ftonin Migjenin edhe përfaqësues të grupeve komuniste të asaj kohe, brenda të cilëve ai dallonte njerëz të ndershëm, por edhe ëndërrimtarë të cekët e vizionerë të pandreqshëm, të cilët, edhe pa dashur, mund ta merrnin më qafë vendin. Ai nuk shihte në rradhët e tyre flamurmbajtës me potencial intelektual e moral të mjaftueshëm për të ecur pas tyre. Vetë Migjeni, sic e dëshmon më së miri edhe vepra e tij letrare, kishte një përfytyrim më të gjerë e më të thellë për jetën, ai e kuptonte se ajo nuk lëviz sipas dëshirave, sado të bukura qofshin, të vizionerëve. Ai ishte zhgënjyer, si shumë të tjerë, në iluzionet racionaliste të iluministëve; përvoja sociale e dramave tronditës të shekullit 20 e kish mësuar të kuptonte se në skenën e historisë hedhin valle dhe ia luajnë lojën njerëzimit forca të tmerrshme irracionale; ato e tërheqin në aventura tejet të rrezikshme e me tragjedi me përmasa apokaliptike. Ja përse poeti ndruhej të ecte pas vizionarëve.
        Migjenin e thërrisnin në anën e tyre edhe forca të tjera shoqërore, që kishin nevojë të ngrinin një dekor të madhërishëm dhe ti bojatisnin fasadën Mbretërisë së Salep Sulltanit. Flirti i poetit me Mbretërinë kishte për të qenë jo vetëm shoqërisht i rrezikshëm, por edhe poshtërues për një krijues që qëndronte i palëkundur në anën e popullit, që smund të loste rolin e poetëve të oborrit. Për refuzimin e pafalshëm regjimi zogollian e dënoi dy herë me vdekje poetin- kur i ndaloi shpërndarjen e Vargjeve të lira dhe kur e la në mëshirë të fatit përballë sëmundjes vdekjeprurëse.
        Në vitet 30 Migjeni pati guximin deri në vetëmohim ti zbathte bragushat regjimit të hurit e të litarit duke shpërndarë atë mjegull të dendur gjumëndjellëse, të mbrujtur me mite, legjenda, iluzione e paragjykime mashtruese, të gatuar në kuzhinën e propagandës zyrtare dhe të letërsisë anakronike, sentimentale, pseudoromantike e pseudopatriotike. Realiteti iu zbulua poetit i zhytur në mjerim. Shumë faktorë të asaj kohe ngjallnin dëshpërim.
        Kritika vulgare në vend që të përmendte përjetimet e idhta të poetit që vuante si Krishti për gjithë mundimet njerëzore, i vishte nofkën e pesimistit atij, që kishte mall për një jetë të gëzuar e të lumtur, për një rini të qeshur. E çtë bënte poeti? Të qeshte, si Palacuya, ndërsa zemra ti pëlciste nga hidhërimi?! Sidoqoftë me besimin në idealet demokratike humanitare Migjeni shpresonte se do të vinin zgjimet e do të agonte një botë e re, më e mirë.
        Shteti totalitar e pranonte Migjenin si poet të tij zyrtar; por në këtë rast regjimi bënte një lojë të pandershme me poetin me shpirt të brishtë e tejet të pastër. Poetin e pranonin në këtë rol, por me kusht që të vihej në shërbim të regjimit, që të identifikohej ideali i tij me atë të regjimit, madje që të kish profetizuar te Komandanti Mesinë e ardhshëm shpëtimtar. Këtë kuptim i jepte kritika partiake poezisë Të lindet njeriu; por sa larg qëndronte Komandanti nga Njeriu pa yll në ballë i Migjenit. Sa herë që Komandanti nga majat e piramidës së kultit të tij e ndjente të gjallë lavdinë e merituar të Naimit, Samiut, I.Qemalit, Gj. Fishtës, F. Nolit, Migjenit etj lëshonte anathema kundër kultit të artistëve, që janë të këtillë e tatillë.... Komandanti i parapëlqente rrugët e historisë të zbrazëta, pa personalitete e individualitete të shquara, duke dashur të shtrinte mbi këto hapësira vetëm hijen e kultit të tij. Prandaj ideali i poetit nuk mund të identifikohet me asnjë regjim shtypës dhe ai nuk mund të ishte poet zyrtar i ndonjë regjimi. Migjeni punonte për një kohë tjetër  të lirë, të lulëzuar, humanitare. Ai ka qenë apostulli i kohës sonë, shenjtor i demokracisë. Ai e priste me padurim këtë kohë...
        Kritika vulgare është përpjekur herë pas here ta futë Migjenin në shtratin e Prokustit. Për këtë qëllim ajo edhe ka spekulluar me qëndrimin e Migjenit ndaj Nices, duke e shndëruar në një lloj klecke biografike, gati në simpati kolaboracioniste për nazistët. Eshtë e vërtetë se në vitet 30 kishte forca që kërkonin ta tërhiqnin inteligjencën shqiptare në aventurën fashiste. Pati edhe viktima të kësaj gracke. Por Migjeni gjithsesi iu kundërqëndroi në mënyrë të papajtueshme miteve të ideologjisë fashiste. Në vjershën Trajtat e Mbinjeriut (sa spekullime janë bërë me këtë vjershë!) Migjeni zbulonte rrezikun e këtyre miteve, që dukeshin si një vegim shpresëdhënës, si një rreze e diellit më ngroh zemrën ngrimë të kësaj bote të varfën. Ndoshta ka me ardhun... Ndoshta ka me zbardhun... Një agim i pritun, ditë e parathanum. Por kjo shpresë ishte e kotë, sepse për poetin miti i mbinjeriut ishte tmerrues: Nardhmeni të trashëgueme Mbinjeriu vrehet/ Ndërgjegje pa dyshim,/ Ndërgjegje pa trillim/ Me një grusht graniti që kurr nuk do të thehet. Sipas poetit, ky mit nuk mund të ëmbëlsonte botën, sepse mbinjeriu qëndron si një përbindësh i pashpirt, ashtu si fytyra tmerruese e çdo diktatori: Një sfinds i mashnueshëm Mbinjeriu i ardhshëm/ Pa zemër, pa ndjenja,/ Syt e ti rrufena/ Qarkullojnë rreth rruzullit tue synue vranshëm e sjellin me vete gjurma luftimi, shenja hidhnimi.
        I dashur Milosh! A e ka pas ditur se për këtë portretizim diktatorësh, tiranësh të conin në Mathausen, në Gulag, të dënonin për agjitasion e propagandë?
        Eshtë përpjekur ndonjë ta quaj Migjenin revolucionar. Shumëkush me këtë kuptonte njeriun e dhunës. Por a ka qenë i tillë me të vërtetë? Si natyrë njerëzore e brishtë dhe poet ai nuk mund të ishte i tillë; kjo gjë, sigurisht, se pat penguar të ishte kundërshtar i padrejtësive socviale, të vepronte aktivisht me armën e preferuar e të plotfuqishme, me artin e tij; të vepronte kundër regresit; por revolucionar që adhuron dhunën, ai nuk ishte. Me këtë nuk e fyejmë Migjenin. Duke e cliruar nga temjanet e ideologjisë staliniste duhet të mësohemi të kuptojmë se njeriu mund të jetë shumë i mirë edhe pa qenë revolucionar i këtij tipi. Nuk bën të pranosh se si që shfaq mendimin artistik:O si nuk kam nji grusht të fortë/ Ti bi mu në zemër malit që sbzan!, medoemos beson se dhuna e revolucioni janë mjetet universale të zgjidhjes së problemeve sociale. Dufet e mllefet e tij të brendshme Migjeni i transformonte në vargje poetike që jetojnë përjetësish, përtej përmbysjeve e kthesave revolucionare. Ai kishte frikë nga përmbysjet e kataklizmat sociale dhe parapëlqente evoluimin, që ka si forcë të tij motore më të fuqishme përsosjen shpirtërore e intelektuale të njeriut. Ai kishte frikë nga përmbysjet radikale sociale sepse e dinte që ato mund të dalin jashtë kontrollit të arsyes së njeriut dhe mund të kthehen kundër tij. Qëllimet, sipas poetit, ngatërrohen, armiku nuk përcaktohet qartë, mjetet sjanë gjithnjë të pastra si qëllimet dhe prandaj mund të përfundojnë në një hap ekstravagand, madje në një vetëvrasje të njerëzimit: Njerzia kundër njerzisë,- ironizon poeti.- Domethënë luftë me vetveten, me një fjalë tjetër:Revolucion! Kështu ia filloi epopeja njerëzore. Sikur Hamleti në orë të fundit, qashtu njerëzia pushoi të lozi rolin mashtrues dhe u vue në veprim për të pas përfundime ma konkrete. Por poeti ka frikë nga këto veprime, sepse, sipas tij, me to njerëzimi ia luan lojën vedit.
        Vepra letrare e Migjenit është një pikënyje referimi, që zbulon momente kyce të historisë së letërsisë shqipe. Në vitet 30 në botën shqiptare Migjeni i dha letërsisë atë peshë shoqërore e estetike, që pati gjatë Rilindjes Kombëtare verbi poetik i Naimit e i De Radës, i Fishtës e i Cajupit e më vonë i F. Nolit e L. Poradecit. Migjeni lidhet me ta jo vetëm si majë midis majash, por edhe nga që ripërtëriu me mesazhe të reja idealin estetik rilindas të clirimit shoqëror e kombëtar.
        Vepra e tij letrare ishte një pranverë e madhe shpirtërore në një stinë të thatë amullie shoqërore. Në këtë stinë Migjeni u bë shkrimtari më modern midis gjithë shkrimtarëve të viteve 30. Ai ishte modern, së pari, sepse si askush tjetër zhvilloi frymën kritiko-sociale, që e shquante letërsinë botërore të shekullit 20. Vepra e tij letrare ishte shfaqja më e rëndësishme e realizmit social, që dallohej për frymën cmistifiuese, cmitizuese. Ndryshe nga përfytyrimet idilike të shkrimtarëve anakronikë, Migjeni zbuloi mjerimin si atribut thelbësor të jetës, të realitetit shqiptar të viteve 30. Në veprën e tij mjerimi damkoset si njollë e turpëshme në ballin e shoqërisë, të historisë, të shekujve. Në truallin arbëror, sipas poetti, nuk ka vend për zana, orë e shtojzavalle, sepse të tjera qenie hedhin vallen e mjerimit. Migjeni nuk e idealizonte historinë, por e poetizonte. Atë si poet nuk e tërhiqnin ngjarjet historike të rastit e konkrete, por kuptimi e përvoja globale e tyre. Kjo gjë i jep dorë të shihte gjithë dimensionet e historisë, dramat e saj tronditëse, dukuritë e saj tragjike e të madhërishme, të shëmtuara e heroike. Përjetimi i përmasave universale të historisë e ndihmon ta konceptojë atë jo vetëm poetikisht, por edhe thellë, duke njohur gjithë rrymat e nëndheshme, gjithë rrjedhat e ngatërruara e kontradiktore, gjithë vrullet e fashitjet e saj. Prej saj ai kërkonte të nxirrte mësime për të ardhmen e kombit, sepse kishte frikë:Apo ndoshta shekujt me ne prap po tallen. Sduhet të humbasim më, sic kemi humbur gjatë shekujve- ja cili ishte përfundimi i tij:Sduhet me humbë/ në lojë/ duem ngadhnjim, ngadhnjim ndërgjegje dhe mendimi të lirë!/ Sduem për hir/ të kalbsinave të vjetra, që kërkojnë shenjtnim/ të zhytemi prap në pellgun e mjerimit/ që të vajtojmë prap, kangën e trishtimit/ kangën monotone, pa shpirt të skllavnis- / të jem një thumb i ngulun ndër trutë e njerëzisë.
        Së dyti, Migjenin e quajmë poetin më modern të viteve 30, sepse parandjeu intuitivisht prirjet e reja të letërsisë botërore bashkëkohore, duke vënë në qendër të saj problemin e tjetërsimit. Migjenin nuk e kënaqnin më iluzionet iluministe e racionaliste mbi mbretërinë e arsyet e të harmonisë universale. Duke u kërkuar gjërave rrënjët dhe proceset zanafillën, Migjenit iu shpalos realiteti i mbushur plot me kontradikta e forca armiqësore, me situata paradoksale e absurde. Ai zbulon se lëvizja e jetës njerëzore nuk drejtohet e komandohet vetëm nga forca e arësyes, por merr impulse e goditje të nëndheshme edhe nga forca irracionale. Historia është për poetin arena, ku ndeshen e përleshen forcat e së mirës e të së keqes, forcat krijuese me ato shkatërruese. Në të vepron pjesa më e mirë e njeriut arsyeja, por vepron edhe atavizmi stërgjyshor dhe instikti i një organizmi të egër, vepron Njeriu  Sokrat, por edhe Njeriu-Derr, vepron Hamleti, por edhe Don Kishoti (novelat Ose... Ose..., Vdekja e trumcakut. Ky kryqëzim forcash e shtyn njerëzimin jo vetëm drejt krijimit, pro edhe drejt shkatërrimit. Për Migjenin, rruga e njerëzimit sështë drejtvizore, por e mbsuhur me valle të rrezishme, ku është shumë e vështirë të dallosh shkaqet nga pasojat, fajtorët nga viktimat, aktorët nga autorët e spektatorët. Prandaj, ndryshe nga dëshirat, nga synimet e vetëdijshme, nga vullneti i njerëzve, në jetë shpërthejnë pasoja të papritura, të paparashikuara, të padëshiruara. Ky proces tjetërsimi, sipas Migjenit, sle jashtë veprimit të tij asnjë sferë të jetës individuale e shoqërore. Në tregimin të korrurat Migjeni (si në metamorfozat e mrekullueshme të përrallave) e zbulon këtë dialektikë të tjetërsimit si ligjësori universale të jetës e të botës: Fshatarët, që shkojnë të korrin, çuditen se, në vend të grurit, në arat kanë mbirë topa. Çasht kjo? Na ket farë se kemi mbjellë... E pra, e thanum asht:Cfarë fare do të mbjellish, të tillë od të korrish. Ne kemi mbjellë farë gruri ndërsa këtu na kanë mbirë topa hekuri!.
        Bota, jeta e ndërtuar sëprapthi, sipas Migjenit, jep edhe një ndërgjegje së prapthi domethënë të tjetërsuar. Ai kishte parasysh gjithë mitologjemat e vjetra e të reja, që shtrembërojnë tablonë e jetës reale dhe e pengojnë njeriun ti afrohet së vërtetës. Ai e quante një detyrë fisnike të artit realist tu cirrte masakt gogolëve që lind errësira, ti cmistifikonte mitologjemat politike e sociale, morale e estetike, këto bombarodame (sipas shprehjes së tij), lutje të parfumosura dhe tu hapte sytë njerëzve, tu ndriconte mendjet, ti shpëtonte nga trutë e smundë. Duke e bërë vatër të hulumtimit të tij artistik tjetërsimin, Migjeni arrin të zbulojë shumë të fshehta për jetën e ekzistencën njerëzore që i patën shpëtuar syrit të shkrimtarëve pararendës.
        Së treti, Migjeni ishte shkrimtari më modern i viteve 30, sepse, ai si asnjë tjetër, gjithë lëndën jetësore që përdori ia nënshtroi një këndi me të vërtetë të ri shikimi, atij ekzistencial. Fati i njeriut në botë, lumtëria e fatkeqësia e tij  kjo ishte tema zotëruese në krijimtarinë e Migjenit. Larg cdo dogmatizmi e sentimentalizmi, Migjeni nuk e shihte njeriun as si qenie me përsosmëri ideale, hyjnore, por as si zvarranik; njeriu duhet të merret sic është në vetvete dhe në rrethanat shoqërore; po kështu edhe jeta e tij duhet të merret sic është.
        Brenda dy skajeve të ekzistencës: lindjes e vdekjes, sipas poetit, jetën, ekzistencën njerëzore e mbushin përjetime nga më të larmishmet: të ëmbla e të hidhta, të vetëdijshme dhe spontane, racionale e instiktive, e mbushin tundimet e Parajsës dhe të Skëterrës. Duke arsyetuar për thelbin e njeriut e të ekzistencës njerëzore, Migjeni nuk don të jetë as i cekët, as qaraman; ai të mëson ta marrësh jetën me seriozitet, sepse ajo na tërheq me bukuritë e të mirat e saj, sepse na jepet një herë e duhet ta gëzojmë, por edhe njëkohësisht është e ashpër, tinzare dhe dinake. Jeta, sipas poetit, është e vështirë, sepse njeriu lind në thërrime të vogla të lotit, e prej andej niset në udhë të fatit të vet me shpresë në ngadhnjime të vogël, përshkon të gjitha viset kah rrugët janë të shtrueme me ferra, rreth të cilave shifen vorret me lotë e të marrët që zgërdhihen.
        Në jetë ka faktorë që i kundërqëndrojnë njeriut e që mund ta bëjnë pesimist. Ja si e shikon njërën anë të botës poeti:... Kjo botë mbarë/ndër gji të Univerzumit asht një varrë/ ku qenia e dënueshme shkrahet rreshan/ me vullnet të ndrydhun në grusht të një vigani... Në novelën Tragjedi apo komedi Migjeni e thellon këtë motiv ekzistencial:Gjini njerëzor asht një kitare e gjallë, mbi të cilën Shenjti e Katili përftojnë melodina tragjike apo komike... Një melodi të hidhët, si është e hidhët bota jonë (Dheu) në majën e gjuhës së kozmosit. Që këtej Migjeni arësyeton sikur ti kishte pas njohur predikimet e mendimtarë ekzistencialistë të pas Luftës së dytë botërore, filozofinë e absurditetit të ekzistencës njerëzore. Në novelën Vetvrasja e trumcakut poeti mediton: Drita e mendjes mund të shërbejë për të zbuluar një botë të bukur, por trumcaku i Migjenit ka lindur dhe e gjen veten të braktisur në një botë absurde, armiqësore, ku zotërojnë forcat shtazarake, fillesa derriane. Si dhe pse gjindet trumcaku në këtë botë të pakuptim, në këtë pikë kozmike, kjo sdihet. Sipas Migjenit, smjafton intelekti që trumcaku të bëhet i lumtur (se ai pak kuj i solli qetësi dhe të mirë); me ndihmën e tij mund të zbulosh anët absurde të botës dhe janë pikërisht këto që e detyrojnë intelektin të bëjë kapërcime logjike: Çka janë këto kapërcime logjike:- ka me bërtitë ndokush.- Po, lexues i dashtun e jo i cekët. Po! A pak po kemi kapërcime logjike, morale dhe dogmatike në botën tonë reale? Pse më zemërohe dhe po don me më gjyku për disa kapërcime logjike askuj damsjellëse?... Forca tjetërsuese e jetës e vë njeriun përballë shumë dilemash: Të distancohet prej saj, duke e soditur apo të marrë pjesë në lojën absurde? Të lozë rolin e Hamletit (të humanistit që paralizohet nga mëdyshja e svepron) apo rolin e Don Kishotit, duke hedhur vallen e aventurave të tij të pafundme, por sic shprehet Migjeni, të domosdoshme?
        Përmes meditimeve ekzistenciale poeti arrin në përfundimin se shoqëria është ngujuar në një krizë shumë të rëndë dhe njeriu në kërkim të rrugëdaljes nuk di ctë bëjë e zvarritet nëpër tragjedi komedinë e ekzistencës së vet. Prandaj vetëm vetëdija e vështirësive të jetës mund ta aftësoja atë ti përballojë, duke mbetur në kërkim të përhershëm të rrugëdaljes. Sado e largët është koha, për të cilën bën fjalë Migjeni, meditimet e tij të mësipërme ekzistenciale duken aktuale, duken sikur përftohen nga vështirësitë e sotme, nga kriza, që po përcjell procesin e demokratizimit të vendit. Meditimet ekzistenciale të Migjenit, mund të të pëlqejnë, mund edhe të mos të të pëlqejnë, por smund tu mohohet atyre thellësia filozofike dhe përmbajtja humanitare. Migjeni ka besim se nëpër rrugët e ngatërruara të historisë njeriu gjen, ndonëse me vështirësi, me sakrifica e mundime shtigjet pë rtë shkuar përpara, për tu ngritur më lart. Ka ardh nji kohë/- shkruante poeti në poezinë  testament Parathënia e parathënieve- në të cilën njerzit po kuptohen fare mirë për me ndërtue kullën e Babilonit,- / Dhe në majë të kullës, në majë të majës së fronit/ ka me hypë njeriu dhe ka me thirrë/- Perëndi! Ku je?
        Këto vargje sentencë kanë shprehur fuqishëm kredon e mesazhit humanitar që bartnin me vete gjithë meditimet ekzistenciale të Migjenit.
        Më në fund, Migjeni ishte letrari më modern i viteve 30 edhe për faktin se përmbajtjen e re estetike që solli në art e sendërtoi me një gjuhë të re artistike, me një ekspresivitet të panjohur më parë në letërsinë tonë. Ai e cliroi letërsinë nga kanunet klasiciziante të ngurtësuara, nga prosodia arkaike shkollaeske dhe i celi rrugën estetikës së vargut të lirë. Synimi për të shprehur me ekspresivitet artistik nyjet e fshehta e të ndërlikuara të jetës njerëzore, e shtyu të përdorë një tipologji figurative të pasur me grotesk, metafora, hiperbola, parabola etj. Në një mënyrë të re (duke sjellë një material të freskët) e përdor Migjeni edhe figuracionin mitologjik tradicional, të cilin ia nënshtron lëndës konkrete jetësore. Ai e zgjeronte ngarkesën semantike të figuracionit mitologjik pa e zhveshur nga universaliteti i tij, pa e barazuar me domethënien e përvecme të fakteve të realitetit bashkëkohor. Në frymën e realizmit Migjeni nuk e vë figuracionin mitologjik të punojë për një paraqitje natyraliste, por për të rritur dendësinë e informacionit e të mesazheve artistike, të përgjithësimeve dhe të forcës emocionalo-ekspersive. Duke sjellë në letërsi një përmbajtje të pasur filozofike, ai përdori forma dhe zhanre të reja, sic ishin novelëzat e vogla, kuptimi themelor estetik i të cilave nuk qëndronte në fabulën dhe subjektin anekdotik rrëfyes, por kryesisht në meditimet e thella filozofike dhe në një ngarkesë të vecantë ironiko-satirike. Mjetet e reja të ekspresivitetit artistik që përdori Migjeni dhe ideali demokratik humanitar që e frymëzonte e integrojnë në thesaret e letërsisë botërore moderne të shekullit 20.
        Tek Migjeni kthehemi e do të kthehemi vazhdimisht, jo vetëm për të kremtuar e për të bërë homazhe në jubiletë e lindjes e të vdekjes së tij, jo vetëm sepse nga vepra e tij letrare lëvrijnë të gjalla në dejet e letërsisë sonë bashkëkohore lëngjet përtëritese të blerimit migjenian, por edhe sepse vepra e tij ësahtë nxitje e përhershme për pasurimin e jetës shpirtërore e intelektuale dhe të kulturës së kombit tonë, për përparimin e tij në rrugën e demokracisë.

----------

